# Questions about Profiles and User Names



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 5, 2013)

I have several questions about technical aspects of the forum. I'm not having any problems, but I'm curious about why a couple of things are the way they are.

1.) When I look at my Profile (or other members' Profiles), I don't see any email addresses. There is a place for one to be displayed, but it's blank. I checked the "Edit account settings" area and I have entered my email address there. But if I click on my username, and look at the "Contact" information, the "E-mail address:" information is blank. Is there a place to enter this?

2.) Noxx' name is red because he's the administrator. Moderators' names are green. Most members' names are blue. But some names are black. There are no profiles for these accounts. Gustavus is an example. My impression is these are members who have either been banned or who have asked to have their accounts deleted as Gustavus did. But there are other accounts that belonged to members who have been banned, but their names are still in blue and their profiles still exist. Dr. Poe is an example. Can anyone explain why this is? I also see that according to his profile, he last visited on Feb 26, 2013, but I know he was banned long before that.

3.) When I look at some users' profiles, there is no "Last visited" date in the User statistics. Banjags is an example of this. I've also noticed this seems to be true of most of the Moderators - their "Last visited" dates are blank as well. Is there some setting for this? Is this the result of the "Hide my online status" option?

I'm just curious. Just some things I've noticed as I've explored the forum.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 5, 2013)

> 1.) When I look at my Profile (or other members' Profiles), I don't see any email addresses. There is a place for one to be displayed, but it's blank. I checked the "Edit account settings" area and I have entered my email address there. But if I click on my username, and look at the "Contact" information, the "E-mail address:" information is blank. Is there a place to enter this?



In fact I would not appreciate nor could I advise to display the email address in a forum, which can be searched by google, since there would probably be thousands of bots, which would read it and spam it with a) viagra (because most refiners are men), b) sexual contents (because see a)) and c) offerings of easy earned money from some nigerian politicians. If someone, I trust, would ask me for it by some reason, he would surely get it pm'ed.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Apr 5, 2013)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I have several questions about technical aspects of the forum. I'm not having any problems, but I'm curious about why a couple of things are the way they are.
> 
> 1.) When I look at my Profile (or other members' Profiles), I don't see any email addresses. There is a place for one to be displayed, but it's blank. I checked the "Edit account settings" area and I have entered my email address there. But if I click on my username, and look at the "Contact" information, the "E-mail address:" information is blank. Is there a place to enter this?
> 
> ...



I have noticed that some, but i do not think all of my posts to threads have the title displayed in bold black lettering instead of the normal bold blue font. I have been curious about this as well.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 6, 2013)

https://www.phpbb.com/community/viewforum.php?f=52


----------



## Auful (Apr 6, 2013)

Palladium said:


> https://www.phpbb.com/community/viewforum.php?f=52




The forum has a forum for the forum. I love life's little ironies.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 6, 2013)

Palladium,

Thanks for the link to the forum about the forum software. Unfortunately, I'm still working my way through _this_ forum. I don't think I'm ready to tackle another one. 

I followed the usual advice given here and tried a search, but just as newbs here can be overwhelmed with trying to navigate the GRF, I gave up pretty quickly trying to find answers there. Perhaps some day when I've finished reading this forum I'll try again. I was just hoping a Moderator or someone else familiar with running a phpBB could give me a quick answer.

Thanks,
Dave


----------

